# Steyr handgun subforum???



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello,

Newbie still findin' his way around here, but is there a forum within this larger forum dedicated to Steyrs?

Also, I saw a brand-new Steyr M40 for $399.97 at my local gun shop. Is this a good deal?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

nighthawk74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> is there a forum within this larger forum dedicated to Steyrs?


Is now...


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok, PLEASE tell me this is brand new! Or else, I need a new prescription for my vision! :smt107


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

nighthawk74 said:


> Ok, PLEASE tell me this is brand new! Or else, I need a new prescription for my vision! :smt107


It's new... :smt023


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, js, I guess it's just you and me for now. 

What can you tell me about this model and other Steyr pistols? Is this a good price for this pistol? Do you recommend them? How do they stack with the competitiou out there like Glocks, Springfields, etc.?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I've looked at the Steyr M9-A1 and S9 as well, even got a chance to shoot em.

Trap sights take some getting used to. Safety on models so equipped are more than a little weird too (understand that US imports have no safety.. shooting was done in Czech Rep.). Split trigger and short reset like Glock but clean takeup, not mushy! Fully supported cold forged barrel as well.

On the plus side, it has one of the lowest bore axis on a poly 9 and has excellent recoil control. 

The downside is that Steyr hasn't caught on in the US for handguns. Holsters and sights are hard to find in the aftermarket. And you will probably want to replace the stock trap sights.

You might find more Steyr rifle owners on this forum. I own a Scout (.308... no girlyman .223) and love shooting it. Probably the best rifle to have for light game / varminting. Certainly the best if you have to carry a rifle all day.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco used to make holsters for the Steyr pistols, but we couldn't give them away. Okay pistol, just not popular.

I agree with *submoa* on the Scout. Mine (in .308) is a _very_ fine rifle. I'd use it on any game up to elk.


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

The only Steyr rifle I have is an M95 in mint condition. I got it at Big 5 for only $79 in April! I guess that might be the great-great uncle of what you guys have. :smt023


----------



## Atomsk (Aug 2, 2008)

I have the M9-A1 and absolutly love this gun the ergonomics are lke butter. They say that Steyrs are what a glock should be and i totally agree. That is a fair price they say the M and S models might start to get imported again maybe next year i hear. Don't quote me on this cause i'm not 100% sure, but if they do start importing again the price on these wonderful guns will increase big time. So jump on it while you can if you got your heart set on it.


----------



## cyberwaste (May 17, 2006)

The Steyrs are great guns and right now a great bargin too. The ergonomics are to me the best around, low bore axis, and the sights are fast to pick up. 399 is fair by the time you order from cdnn and pay ffl fees your pretty close within $10 so I say jump on it.


----------



## been there (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a M40-A1 and as an extra bonus, I also have a 9X19 top half for the pistol, so that changing calibers is a snap. I can go from .40 to 9mm (and vice versa) in 30 seconds. I find the Steyr to be extremely reliable and I really enjoy the ergonomics of the pistol. I'm trying to come to terms with the trap sights. They are really fast for "combat shooting", BUT they just aren't what I'm used to using. It just doesn't make sense to have "conventional" sights on all my other handguns, and then have to deal with something different when I shoot the Steyr. This means that I'll probably go with "conventional" sights somewhere down the road. 

A detailed disassembly of the Steyr is a little challenging when compared to the Glock, but after a few repetitions, it's not too difficult.

All in all, the Steyr is a keeper.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

nighthawk74 said:


> Ok, PLEASE tell me this is brand new! Or else, I need a new prescription for my vision! :smt107


:anim_lol:


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

on Steyrs:
--M stands for Medium frame M9, M40, M357. S stands for Small frame S9, S40 (no s357 exists but you can put a m357 barell in a s40 frame, it just beats the hell out of the small frame)
--lowest bore axis of any production gun
--111 degree grip angle, points great for most, but some do not care for it
--Developed by glock employee to be the next evolution of the glock (like the new xdm is to the xd) but gaston shot it down (when did he last take anyone's suggestion) and so the guy sold the design to Steyr
--tennifer
--shorter cleaner trigger with no stacking. Precocks striker at 72% (the most that won't let off a primer if it fails according to tests)
--pioneered the idea of the all steel subassembly with all parts, plastic shell is just a grip and dustcover. This eliminates flexing. This idea is now used in the M&P and the sig 250
--few aftermarket parts. Steel guide rods available, no trigger parts available, some sights available if you don't like the triangles but not from every maker (no TFO's for example), List of holster makers who make for steyrs is very long, but they will be special order not off the shelf.
--new A1 models (with standard rail and newly textured grips) are CA approved. Original M and S were not (the same mechanicals, they just never paid for the testing on the old design when they came out in 99)
--extended barells for canadaian sales are available. Also extended threaded barrels are available, but have to be special ordered through Steyr and i think they use the slowest boat ever to bring it over when you do)
--guns are built tight, will require break in!
--accuracy better than glock and on par with sig
--currently on the third generation of extractor design, freee retrofits available if you have extraction problems (know issue, but not common)
--Company has been through 3 or 4 importers and repair centers before building their own US facilities. There have been gaps in coverage that made people nervous, but the new center has been bending over backwards and fixing everything no questions asked to let people know they are here to stay for a couple of years now.
--Austrian parent company also bought lifetime nra memberships for all their US employees and have begun advertising in the US gunzines 
--dirt cheap right now because the old owners of the company dumped the US inventory to cdnn just before the company was bought by an Austrian entrepreneur. They will go back to the $480-$550 range when the current stock of liquidated pistols runs out.


----------



## noahtaylor_00 (May 16, 2009)

Hey guys, new to the forum here and seen this post. I just got a Steyr S9 yesterday and shot it today and was going to tell you my thoughts on it. 

I put about 150-200 rounds through the pistol today and absolutley fell in love with it. It feels really good in my hand, and the recoil was easy to control and went right back to the target. I had no failure to feeds and no extractor problems ( I think Steyr fixed all the extractor problems in their later serial numbers ) The shells extracted in a pretty good pile, which is a plus for me since I reload, I hate chasing down brass, I feel like I spent my time looking for it then shooting  anyways back on subject. The extractor spring is pretty tight, and left a little "ding" on the rim of the cartridge, no big deal Im just nit-picking on that, and I suspect that, that will go away during the break it time. My first 4 clips I grouped great, then I suppose I decided to make the sights more complicated then they are, and I was trying to aim to hard and my groups were pretty bad. That and I was shooting lead reloads I suppose that probably had a little to due with it as well. So I cracked opened a box or Remingtom FMJ's and relaxed and didnt worry about the sights so much and didnt try so hard, and bingo the groups tightened up more and more. I think it will take some time to get used to the low angle and the Trianglur sights before I shoot consistant tight groups and, I feel that a standard 3 dots sight would be better over all, if anyone knows where I could find them shoot me a link. I have shot a lot of 9mms and this is one of the best ones I have ever shot, the best probably being and old Browning High Power. I woul pick it over my Springfield XD 9mm. It will be my new carry pistol thats for sure !


----------

